# August 2nd pictures of John D's truck pull and other diesels



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Well here are the pictures that I was able to snap yesterday at Hooters of John DiMartino's truck and of the other guys at the meet they had. It was good to meet not only John but also Pete (gslam88) and also the famous Vinny DiMartino. Just a little disapointed that I didn't stick around long enough to meet Chuck Smith.


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

The front of John D's truck


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

wow look at that 8 ply beef on John's truck


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

A shot of the rear beefy wide tires on John's truck


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Setting up the "Sled" pull on the back of John's truck


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

All hitched and ready to roll


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Back view of the truck hitched


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Getting ready to roll


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Two brave souls on the sled


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Let the black smoke begin


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

MMMMMMMMMMMM getting smokey


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

WOWSERS


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

yikes


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Even more smoke


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Letting the smoke clear


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

One last grunt of smoke


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

A little more smoke


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

The smoke finally clears


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

The victims are finally released


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

John Checks out the truck after the "Sled" pull.


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

One of the rubber marks.


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Hiding the evidence


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

John, Me and Vinny


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Jay,great shots! Thinks were a bit smokey there  . Those tires were partly responsible for me winning the pulls. They arent that noisey either. I tired shooting a little nitrous last night in 3rd,and the truck got squirrly,those big meats wrinkle real easy. I need 4wd to use nitrous wiith them.


----------



## snowjoker (Feb 6, 2003)

Nice picks  I like the black smoke pouring out the exhaust  Had to have a real nice odor for the crowd


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

you need some stacks


----------



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

Again don't try this at home, the driver is a professional!!!!!!!!

My Ford smokes like that everytime I jump on it on 84 LOL  


John when you want to move up to the Heavy Weight division bring that sled over to my shop and let me get on. LOL 

Great Pics Jay


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

John stopped by my place on his way home and I got to meet him and see "The Truck"! This thing sounds like a Big Cam 400 and as if it should be nestled in a semi 

As he was leaving, he did a round of 'skeeter control for us all


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Well I missed it. Got a call for a job that I could not turn down. Oh well. Hopefully I will see everyone at the BBQ.

Looks like a good pull.


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

*Great pictures*

When you were inside you should have taken some pictures with the Hooters girls


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

That wouldnt have been wise for me to get some pics of them,since my wife was there with me. . Jaayyyyy,where's your pics of them,I cant get in trouble for looking at pics here.


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

John D. thats gotta be the one of the best looking Dodges that i have ever seen. When i looked at the pic that shows the front of your truck i cant find the plow frame? Do you have a plow on the truck?


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: Great pictures*



> _Originally posted by BWhite _
> *When you were inside you should have taken some pictures with the Hooters girls *


HAHAHA

and John how did you know. When we first got inside i put my digi camera on the table, moved all of the salt and pepper shakers and all the menus and snapped a few pics of the hooters booty secretly. They didnt come out too great but if I knew I wasn't going to get into trouble I would post them.

Jay


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Meyer,thank you. I dont think its that good looking only because its gettting beat up,since it is a work truck.Id rather beat it up and use it than have a trailer queen or looker than cant do the job. I pull the plow frame at the end of april,since the Boss mount is so ugly.I put it back on in decmeber. This also ensures everything is good to go for the winter,by removing it I get to inspect it and the frame for any problems,or possibly a bolt too. It takes me all of 1/2 hr remove/install the plow frame. Jay,lets see those pics.. I logged over 400 miles on my truck this weekend alone. It ran /perfectly,the A/C was blasting the entire time. I love having a reliable truck i can use,yet will show most cars its tailights when the need arises


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Ok here we go with some more pictures from the show.

The engine compartment of my buddies 5.0 Ranger


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

A look at his "5 liter" marker plate


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

A side view. Note the V6 mustang wheels. He did the whole swap to 5.O while stationed in Germany on an airforce base.


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

My favorite color a Dark Shadow grey Powerstroker from the Mass Diesel guys.


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Check out those stacks. This guy was talking about laying this truck in orange metalic with flames up front and some 19" wheels.


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

A newer Cummins with the brand new cummins badge up on the front panel.


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

This truck was bada$$ it had a Banks kit and some BF Knobby tires on it. One sweet dually.


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Check out the Knobby tires on the back duals.


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Check out his engine bay. The size of that air intake filter was amazingly huge.


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

One last view of his engine bay.


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Look at all those white faced gauges


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

You've got to love that GOT DIESEL? decal.


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Matching marker plate


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Simply Bada$$


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Check out his front suspension


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

That bumper just seems to say "Don't F*** With Me"


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Note his airhorns mounted in the upper left corner


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

His monster exhaust outlet


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Nice lightbar. I figured Steven (wmnx6) would like this one.


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

His engine bay


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Sweet looking bumper


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Nice stacks


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Durango R/T spotted next door to Hooters at a Jiffy Lube


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

If im not mistaken this is John's cousins truck


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

What does that say there i couldn't quite read it in the other pic


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Smoke and tire marks from a lowered Ranger, a Camaro, and a Ricey Civic leaving


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

I got a kick out of the decal on the front of this Cummins


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Now those trucks are bad ass. The white dually is awesome,that is Tim's truck,the blue 2500 like mine,but way better looking is Kevin's truck. The clean 2000 silver 2500 with the Meyer plow frame is Gary's truck,he is not my cousin, he is a friend and one of my customers,I did all the performance work on his truck.That truck is no joke,and I may suggest the words "silver bullet" across the windshield to him,that truck moves out nicely.It is also the cleanest plow truck ,that is 3-4 yrs old ,that I have ever seen.Garys truck can/will wax every diesel around here,and most performance cars,EXCEPT mine  .


----------



## gslam88 (Feb 19, 2002)

guys, 

I am not sure everyone heard the story by Gene the guy from NJ with the geriatric juvenile wind guard. En route up to the meet he was playing with a 5.0L mustang.... at 105 or so and the mustang backed down.... 

Must be fun ride in that when a mustang backs off..... 

also a couple miles latter he said a couple state troopers when the other way... good thing he slowed down too..... 


Pete


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Yea Pete I failed to mention that. He sounded like a crazy guy too. Oh and John I was told by your wife that she is training you to be crazy that she is crazier than you since she gets to carry a gun everyday.


Jay


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

Nice pictures,but to many dodges:realmad:


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

*Dodge*

Never enough Dodges


----------



## sno-mover (Jan 12, 2002)

Great picts! but what happened to the hooters girls?


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

I have two quick shots of their "bumpers" but I dont want to post anything thats not appropriate. As long as its ok I will.


Jay


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

*We need a ruling*

We need an administrator to approve the pictures of the Hooters girls


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

*Black Smoke*

John I'm guessing that the black smoke is because you really need to richen the mixture for the boost and the nitrous ? how is the extra fuel added ?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

_If_ Jay was to post pictures that are not suitable for this Forum, I suppose I would have to remove them, and send him a PM asking him not to do that again. Of course, that would be when I get home from work tomorrow at 4 

~Chuck


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

.LMAO at Chuck, OK Jay,post away!


----------



## gslam88 (Feb 19, 2002)

Chuck , 


Thanks for those insightfully words of wisdom and helpful guidelines..... 
directly quoted from the P.C. Administrators handbook...... 

So jay post away and let see what rips..... 



Pete


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Ok these really suck since I was sneaking them so the girls didn't get offended and run away 

see nothing special


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

and the other


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Heres one from the winter at the same hooters with me and a Hooters girl.


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

and heres a group shot of them from winter time.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)




----------



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

Nice job!  

how about a little zoom next time  LOL


----------



## ToolManTimTaylor (Aug 5, 2003)

Well being I made the page of fame allready How ' bout a "Naughty" pic ?










Oh and of course under the cloak of snow


----------



## turfguy (Jul 28, 2000)

I took my 6 year old son to the fire chiefs convention at the big "E" last month and got a great shot of him getting a hug from the hooters girls. he also got a signed baseball jersey from them.. when we got home momma blew a gasket.......big time... Andy said " pop took me to see the girls with the rack" oh boy......


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

LOL thats like my best friends little brother he says "Your a B**bie girl"


LOL


Jay


----------



## gslam88 (Feb 19, 2002)

Tim, 


Can seem to find your truck in the second picture... is it hidden under that little bit of snow in front of the ford ... ya know that is the problem with white vehicles in the snow... ya can never find them... that's why it needs some color in the front! 

Pete


----------



## szorno (Jan 3, 2002)

After lookin at all these pics, I kinda wish I was on the east coast so I coulda come too. Then I was overwhelmed with common sense and thought... We oughta try something similar here in Colorado. Stay tuned as the idea simmers. Winter is only 6 weeks away !


----------



## ToolManTimTaylor (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gslam88 _
> *Tim,
> 
> under that little bit of snow in front of the ford ... Pete *


Dude that's the wifey's *Honda*ratti


----------



## gslam88 (Feb 19, 2002)

Tim,


And here we all thought the wife had a Toyorghini..... oh well maybe the next car you get..... 



Pete


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Hondaratti, Toyorghini........................RICE A RONI????

LOL


----------



## Choppergoddess02 (Aug 14, 2003)

Nice Dodge John D.... You sure have added alot to it.What are you going to add next??? 

Ok please explain to me where all the black smoke come from?


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

Choppergoddess02,

The black smoke comes from his cummins engine.

7.3 PSD FORD = Power no smoke!

 

Sorry John, just kidding.

Rick


----------



## lola (Jul 25, 2003)

> 7.3 PSD FORD = Power no smoke!


LMAO


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

John 

Obviously you need those tires for the work that your truck does, however a thought came to me. What kind of time difference do you think you would have by running some kind of slick on the strip? I just wonder how much those tires flex and slip when you launch, even in 4wd.


----------



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

Pictures of Dodge Rams, especially a 2500 like that, in my opinion best truck ever made, plus pictures of hooters girls make this the ultimate topic post. Nice job!


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

CT, I didnt see your question,sorry it took so long to answer,I have 2 sets of tires/wheels now .I can swap them in 15 minutes as needed. My other set is what i use at the track,and to tow heavy.They are Cooper discoverer A/T's 285/75R16's. These babys rock,they hook excellent,they are far su[perior to the BFG 285 A/T's KO's I used to run. With all that Cummins torque the tires dont last long anyway,they letierally get splatted apart.Even the A/T's with 60PSi in the were wrinking onm the dyno when the nitrous was hit. The 315 S/T's are dangerous IMO when the nitrous is used in 2wd,they wrinkel so bad with 50psi in them,the truck steers from the rear,it seems. I have nt tried a full run in 4wd with the 315's,but i bet I wrinkle all 4 on a hard launch. NNJ snow, I areee with you,this thread rules,see what happens to a bunch of snow junkies wheen its been months since we seen snow?


----------



## OCD4OCC (Aug 13, 2003)

Okay, I don't really understand half the stuff yall are talking about, but does it count that looking at all of these trucks makes me giddy? lol

I did recognize the "RICE" comments... my friend always says, "why people be ricin' stuff that aint meant to be riced"... lmbo


----------



## crazy4jay (Oct 24, 2003)

*Jays own thread*

hey jay, I thought I would pop over to your site and see if I can try to get a 'drool' thread started here for ya!
Honestly though Jay you are one very talented man and I thank you for enlightening me,somewhat, about cars/trucks 

hugz,
Kim
(crazy4paulie)


----------



## Jetpilot (Oct 28, 2003)

What no nitrous????


----------



## Merrick (Oct 28, 2003)

Slicks you say?

Testing and tuning slicks

Merrick Cummings Jr


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Merrick _
> *Slicks you say?
> 
> Testing and tuning slicks
> ...


OMG   

Im speechless.

All I can say is that truck VS. John 

Jay


----------



## snowjoker (Feb 6, 2003)

W W !!! I think the only thing that would smoke more is a tire fire!!!


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Welcome TDR friends!! We need more Cummins owners here.For those interested both Merricks truck and Jetpilots are some of the baddest Cummins powered Dodges in the country,both are twin turbod and they both have the 12V injection pumps.Both have more HP than my truck..Merricks truck is very fast,and Jetpilots is even quicker yet!! 
Snowjoker,your wrong about the smoke!!!! Jetpilots truck smokes even more tham Merricks!!!! The smoke it puts out is beyond belief,I had had the unfortunate pleasure of following him a few times . There are actually chunks of soot in the air it is so heavy.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

DAMN I want to go for a ride in that one!


Any more pics or info??


----------



## Merrick (Oct 28, 2003)

I'm trying real hard to catch up to Jet Pilot.

I dyno'd 519RWHP and ~1000Ft/Lbs. A far cry from Doug.
I need to tune the truck. So Far I've just bolted parts to it.

I haven't run it on the 1/4 mile yet because I need to do some front end work. 130,000 miles with 36x14.5 tires will wear out a steering box (a single steering dampner).

I guess I'll have to let yall know how things come along .

Merrick Cummings Jr

BTW, Too Cool to be on the same board as the DiMartino brothers. Thanks for the welcome aboard.

EDIT: Here are some more pictures from the rescent dyno day I attended. http://titan.sfasu.edu/~z_bellaj/pics/DFW_DYNO/
Thanks goes to TxDieselKid at www.turbodieselregister.com for the pictures.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Merrick,I know there's more HP in your truck. My last runs were at Kauffmans I did 547HP #2 only and 643 on Nitrous with zero tuning,this was with an intercooler leak.Now Dougs truck is just totally insane


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Jay, Id love race Merricks truck.It would be real close Im sure.We both love to put on a good show too(smoke that is).I have run quicker than its best time,as far as I know.but I used nitrous to do it. As for Jetpilots truck,Ive got a long way to go to catch it,im fact im not even going to try.That truck is probably the fastest street driven diesel in the entire east coast,if not the country .


----------



## Maverick (Nov 14, 2001)

We had a dyno day a couple weeks back and the DURAMAX's were king, top 3 spots.........in HP anyway. The Dodges put up good torque numbers. I even beat out Aron (Amianthus) twin turbo Cummins.

http://www.nwbombers.com/membersites/johne/list.html


----------



## Merrick (Oct 28, 2003)

Maverick, You sneaky dog runnin' those Quadzilla boxes on the D-Max's. That's an unfair advantage. I think us Dodge boys need a handy cap of some sort.  

A race? We can do on-line races. I'll be going to the track this weekend,,, if it doesn't rain,, I'll have some new numbers.

What's your best time John?


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Maverick,nice pics,and good numbers!! The only reason Duramaxes were top 3 is because Merrick,Doug,and I werent there, J/K.  .

Merrick, my best so far has been 12.26,i also ran a 12.36.That was with a single turbo on a hot humid day,with a healthy dose of nitrous.My MPH was 109.25 both times.With the twins the truck feels like it revs a bit freer on the top end.I think I can get a tenth or so off that time with the twins,and better air.I hope to get to the track one more time this year if they are still open.: Oh my best fuel only run was last year with a single turbo 13.26 at 103.2.I think i can get in the 12's now with the twins,on just #2 only.


----------



## Merrick (Oct 28, 2003)

Nice times.

I think I'm right with you.

The only reason my last time is a 13.7 is because my launch was low, (15PSI), I ran 2wd, and my fuel plate was 1/8" behind stock.

I didn't have the new DV's, or new EDM's.

I'll stop talkin' untill I can get to the track.

Merrick Cummings Jr


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Merrick,like I said it should be close . Im hoping to get a few runs in before the seasons over too.


----------



## Maverick (Nov 14, 2001)

More info on our dyno day in Ramsey, MN.

http://www.dieselplace.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=1413&PN=1

and

http://forum.thedieselpage.com/ubb/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=3;t=007020


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

we should all have a plowsite diesel dyno day to determine the true king of torque and hp


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Maverick when did you come back. You left for a while if I'm not mistaken... The new truck looks good, did you ever sell your hauler?
Eric


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mdb landscaping _
> *we should all have a plowsite diesel dyno day to determine the true king of torque and hp *


 :yow!:

Greg


----------



## Maverick (Nov 14, 2001)

90plow,
I did finally sell the truck and sold the plow off it to another Chevy guy up in Alaska. Been back in WI for about 2 months. Will probably stay here. 

It snowed here on Wed. Just enough to cover the grass. It all melted by morning. Its comming.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2003)

Here you go guy's!

I was playing around today:yow!:

Video

If the link won't play, email me and I'll send it to you. It's 1.74 Meg though.

I don't have my big injectors in right now so the smoke is a little on the light side. But it is still in 360 rwhp on #2 trim.










Greg


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Greg,nice burnout!!Next time make the posi strips longer.....  Before i replace these tires(another defective set) ill blow them off and hopefully ill have my camera to catch it.You wont see much after the initial spool up though.,just lots of smoke! Hey that turbo barks hard!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2003)

John,

No Problem I let off where they stop, could have kept going but didn't want to **** to many people off By the way they are 33" 295 BFG AT's 

Where you able to see the video??

Greg


----------



## OCD4OCC (Aug 13, 2003)

hahaha im crackin up over here.. not laughing at u guys i promise.. this is just really cool to read about this and see pics  i find it very interesting!


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

nice nice.... all I can say


----------



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

OK Johnny D Heres the Challenge

I would like to see a video of you plowing and then hit that little button for POWER  And see how far you can cast the snow!!!


----------



## Team_Yamaha (Nov 30, 2002)

Hy John, that is a damn nice Dodge that you have there!! Yours smokes almost as much as my 03 F-350. I just love sitting at the stop light with a little ricer next to me then leaving him in a cloud of smoke. It reminds me of the sticker that a buddy has in the window of his Dodge, "diesel fumes make me horny" Gotta love it!!


----------

